# homepage soll ohne www. auch angezeigt werden. Was muss in vhosts eingetragen werden?



## P_H_I_L (16. Februar 2010)

Hi @ all 
hier ein Ausschnitt aus meiner vhosts

```
#NameVirtualHost *:80
#
# NOTE: NameVirtualHost cannot be used without a port specifier 
# (e.g. :80) if mod_ssl is being used, due to the nature of the
# SSL protocol.
#

#
# VirtualHost example:
# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container.
# The first VirtualHost section is used for requests without a known
# server name.
#
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@test.com
    DocumentRoot /var/www/html/test
    ServerName www.test.com
    ErrorLog /var/log/test.com_error.log
    CustomLog /var/log/test.com_access.log common
</VirtualHost>
```

was muss ich einstellen, dass ich bei Eingabe der URL im Browser ohne www. auch meine Seite sich öffnet. ich habe einen dedicated server mit apache.
unter */var/www/html/test* liegt die Homepage!

muss ich nach änderungen der VirtualHosts den Apache oder Server neustaren?!
Oder erkennt er dies zur Laufzeit?
Bitte um Hilfe,
Phil


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. Februar 2010)

```
ServerName test.com
ServerAlias www.test.com sub1.test.com *.test.com
```

danach ist die seite unter 

http://www.test.com 
test.com
sub1.test.com
aisudfhasudhfiuasfd.test.com

erreichbar

EDIT: danach den apache neuladen:

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 reload
```


----------



## P_H_I_L (17. Februar 2010)

Habe es gemacht u. meinen Apache gestoppt u. gestartet!
Aber es geht leider immer noch nicht:

The requested URL /test was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.3 (Red Hat) Server at 64.120.188.2 Port 80


--> IP ist nicht die echte sondern von mir abgeändert....


könnte da noch woanders der Fehler sein?
Ich mach ne Weiterleitung mittels FRAME von Domainprovider HostEurope zu meiner Seite: http://64.120.188.2/test

Dieser rootet dann von der Domain auf den Server weiter... Darf ich das nicht machen. Bitte um Hilfe...

Lg,
Phil


----------



## bofh1337 (17. Februar 2010)

Du solltest als 1. Wissen, das "www." eine Subdomain von "domain.foo" ist 

<VirtualHost 64.120.188.2:80>
  ServerName domain.foo
  ServerAlias http://www.domain.foo


----------

